#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Ετήσια συνδρομή στο ΤΕΕ

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 94 του πρόσφατα ψηφισθέντα Ν.4314/14 (ΦΕΚ.265/Α΄/23.12.2014), οι συνδρομές σ' *όλα* τα Επιμελητήρια της χώρας είναι *προαιρετικές* *από 01.01.2015*.

Χθες έστειλα ένα email στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ ζητώντας να με πληροφορήσουν για το ποιες είναι οι ανταποδοτικές υπηρεσίες του ΤΕΕ τις οποίες αν θα απαρνηθώ δεν θα οφείλω να πληρώσω την ετήσια συνδρομή των 65 ευρώ.
Ρώτησα επίσης αν σ' αυτές τις υπηρεσίες περιλαμβάνεται και η πρόσβαση στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αμοιβών και των δηλώσεων του Ν.4178/13;

Σήμερα έλαβα προφορική απάντηση μέσω τηλεφώνου ότι δεν γνωρίζουν αν αυτό ισχύει και για το ΤΕΕ.
Πραγματικά δεν κατανοώ τι δεν καταλαβαίνουν οι διοικούντες του ΤΕΕ.
Το ΤΕΕ είναι επιμελητήριο;
Μήπως είναι άλλης χώρας επιμελητήριο;
Προς τι λοιπόν η απορία αφού ο νόμος πιο σαφής δεν γίνεται να είναι.
Αλλά  ξέχασα, ο κρατικοδίαιος Σπίρτζης μας έχει συνηθίσει στο να ερμηνεύει όπως του αρέσει την νομοθεσία. Θυμάστε φαντάζομαι το τι είχε γίνει με την κατάργηση του 2% και τις επιστολές και απειλές του Σπίρτζη προς τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους που δεν θα το εισπράττουν.

Καλώ όλους τους συναδέλφους να θέσουν εγγράφως ανάλογα ερωτήματα στο ΤΕΕ και να ζητούν διευκρινήσεις για το ποιες είναι οι ανταποδοτικές υπηρεσίες που παρέχει το ΤΕΕ σε όσους πληρώσουν τη συνδρομή.

----------

milt

----------


## samalekas

Σήμερα επισκέφτηκα τα γραφεία του ΤΕΕ και συγκεκριμένα πήγα στο λογιστήριο με τη πρόθεση να ζητήσω μία ρύθμιση της οφειλής μου, μιας και τα τελευταία χρόνια λόγω της επικρατούσας οικονομικής κατάστασης δεν ήμουν συνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις μου. Η απάντηση ήταν «μόνο με την εφάπαξ εξόφληση θα ανοίξει το σύστημα για σένα». Όταν ανέφερα για την εφαρμογή του νόμου που αναφέρεις, μου δήλωσαν άγνοια. Όταν ανέφερα ότι οι οφειλέτες στην εφορία έχουν πρόσβαση στο taxis,  μου δόθηκε η απάντηση πως «το ΤΕΕ δεν είναι εφορία». 
  Όχι το ΤΕΕ δεν είναι εφορία. Το ΤΕΕ είναι ο αρωγός του κάθε μηχανικού που έχει πληγεί από την ανεργία αφαιρώντας το δικαίωμα να εργαστεί
  Μπράβο ΤΕΕ!!!!!. 
  Την Δευτέρα θα καταθέσω μηνυτήρια αναφορά εναντίων της πράξης αυτής του ΤΕΕ.
  Παρακαλώ όλους τους συναδέλφους να υποστηρίξουν τη κίνηση αυτή.

----------


## CFAK

Αν ετοιμάσεις κάποια συλλογή υπογραφών σε στηρίζω και εγώ.
Είμαι σταθερά κατά των "διοδίων" που στήνουν με κάθε ευκαιρία και μας αφαιρούν εισόδημα χωρίς κανένα λόγο.
Γιατί να πληρώνουμε εισφορές στο ΤΕΕ όταν κατά νόμο δεν είναι υποχρεωτικές και επιπλέον ήδη έχει επιβληθεί το τέλος ανταποδοτικότητας στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα των αυθαιρέτων?

Έλεος με τους κρατικοδίαιτους, δεν μπορούμε να τους χρηματοδοτούμε πλέον....

----------


## Xάρης

+1

Η υποκρισία δεν έχει όρια. 

Δεξιοί, δήθεν φιλελεύθεροι, ζητούν λιγότερο κράτος, την αξιοκρατία και την αξιολόγηση των δομών και των υπηρεσιών του δημοσίου, όχι όμως και του ΤΕΕ από τα ίδια τα μέλη του στα οποία υποτίθεται ότι προσφέρει ανταποδοτικές υπηρεσίες.

Αριστεροί, δήθεν αλληλέγγυοι προς τα φτωχότερα στρώματα της κοινωνίας, ζητούν δικαιοσύνη και ισονομία αλλά όσον αφορά το ΤΕΕ μία από τα ίδια. Όλοι να είναι υποχρεωτικά μέλη του, όλοι την ίδια συνδρομή-βάρος ανεξαρτήτου εισοδήματος.

Ας γίνει μη υποχρεωτική η εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ, όχι μόνο η πληρωμή της συνδρομής, *να δούμε πόσοι συνάδελφοι αξιολογούν θετικά το "ανταποδοτικό" έργο του ΤΕΕ.*

----------


## jimalexandrou

Πριν ένα μήνα πήγα στο ΤΕΕ και ρώτησα γιατί δεν έχουν αναπροσαρμοστεί οι συνδρομές με βάση τον Ν.3586Β/2014 καθώς και αν εξακολουθούν να είναι υποχρεωτικές. Η απάντηση της αρμόδιας (?) ήταν ότι ο νόμος ισχύει μόνο για εμπορικά επιμελητήρια και ότι αυτό αναφέρεται κάπου μέσα στο ΦΕΚ. Δυστυχώς δεν το είχα μαζί μου, αλλά διαβάζοντάς το στη συνέχεια προφανώς δεν βρήκα πουθενά τέτοια επισήμανση.
Επειδή το δούλεμα έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο, υπάρχει κάποια νεότερη ενημέρωση ή πληροφόρηση πάνω στο θέμα? 
Εννοείται ότι στηρίζω 100% οποιαδήποτε συλλογή υπογραφών ή άλλη νομική ενέργεια προταθεί...

----------


## Xάρης

Ο *Ν.4111/13*, άρθρο 48, άρθρο 6, §1 γράφει:
"...Από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2015 καταργείται η υποχρεωτική εγγραφή στα *Εμπορικά* Επιμελητήρια, όπως αυτή προβλέπεται στο ν.2081/1992 (Α΄ 154), όπως ισχύει.Από την αυτή ημερομηνία, η εγγραφή σε αυτά τα Επιμελητήρια καθίσταται προαιρετική. Με απόφαση του 
Υπουργού Ανάπτυξης, Ανταγωνιστικότητας, Μεταφορών, Υποδομών και Δικτύων ρυθμίζονται ειδικότερα θέματα για την εφαρμογή του παρόντος άρθρου..."
Κάνει δηλαδή ξεκάθαρη αναφορά στα "εμπορικά" και μόνο επιμελητήρια.

Ο παράγραφος όμως αυτή του παραπάνω νόμου τροποποιήθηκε με τον *Ν.4314/14*, άρθρο 94 που γράφει:

Ο οποίο κάνει επίσης ξεκάθαρη αναφορά σε *ΟΛΑ* τα επιμελητήρια της χώρας και όχι μόνο στα εμπορικά.
Λέει όμως παρακάτω "_όπως αυτή προβλέπεται στον Ν.2081/92_".
Απ' αυτό προκύπτει ότι όταν λέει "όλα" *δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει το ΤΕΕ* διότι ο Ν.2081/92 δεν αφορούσε το ΤΕΕ αλλά τα επαγγελματικά, εμπορικά, βιοτεχνικά επιμελητήρια κ.λπ., όχι όμως το ΤΕΕ για το οποίο ίσχυαν άλλα.
Επίσης, στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα καταλήγουμε διότι παρακάτω γίνεται αναφορά στο ΓΕΜΗ όταν το ΤΕΕ δεν παρέχει υπηρεσίες ΓΕΜΗ, όχι ακόμα.

Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα εκεί πατάνε και δεν πειράζουν τις συνδρομές στο ΤΕΕ.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, για τις εισφορές των συνδρομών στα λοιπά επιμελητήρια εκτός του ΤΕΕ έχουν εκδοθεί και δυο υπουργικές αποφάσεις:
1) *78030* (ΦΕΚ.3586/B΄/31.12.2014 και
2) *79762* (ΦΕΚ.3623/B΄/31.12.2014

Το θέμα όμως είναι αν είναι ορθό να είναι υποχρεωτική η συνδρομή στο ΤΕΕ ή όχι.
Αν θα έπρεπε ο καθένας μας να αξιολογεί το ανταποδοτικό έργο του ΤΕΕ και να το πληρώνει λαμβάνοντας τα όποια οφέλη ή να μην το πληρώνει και να μην ωφελείται των παροχών του.

----------


## jimalexandrou

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη, δυστυχώς δεν τους πιάνεις πουθενά όπως φαίνεται... Συμφωνώ ως προς το συμπέρασμά σου αλλά όπως βλέπω πρώτα θα κουρέψουν συντάξεις και μισθούς και μετά θα αγγίξουν το ΤΕΕ...

----------


## asak

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με την τοποθέτηση σου Χάρη, αλλά πρώτα δεν πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε ποιο είναι το ανταποδοτικό έργο του ΤΕΕ και μετά να το αξιολογήσουμε? 
Θεωρώ ότι μία ετήσια συνδρομή πρέπει να είναι υποχρεωτική στα μέλη που έχουν ανταπόδοση, αρκεί να υπάρχει μία αναλογιστική μελέτη που να δικαιολογεί το κόστος αυτής.
Να σημειώσω ότι το ΤΕΕ λαμβάνει ανταποδοτικό τέλος από τις ρυθμίσεις αυθαιρέτων μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής εφαρμογής του από τους ιδιοκτήτες ακινήτων.

----------


## Xάρης

Παροχές ΤΕΕ (με τυχαία σειρά) προς τα μέλη του:

συμμετοχή σε δωρεάν σεμινάριασυμμετοχή σε σεμινάρια αυτοχρηματοδοτούμενα αλλά με μειωμένο κόστοςχρήση συστήματος αμοιβών ΤΕΕπαροχή διεύθυνσης email (myname@teemail.gr)χρήση της βιβλιοθήκης των τμημάτων κεντρικού και περιφερειακώννομικές συμβουλές (ΤΕΕ κεντρικό)φορολογικές συμβουλές (ΤΕΕ κεντρικό και ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ)συμβουλές για θέματα αυθαιρέτων (ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ)συμβουλές για θέματα ΓΟΚ (ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ)συμβουλές για επαγγελματικά θέματαπαροχή αίθουσας για συναντήσεις με πελάτες (ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ)
Αυτές οι παροχές είναι δωρεάν (εκτός του 2).
Οι παροχές αυτές έχουν κόστος.
Το κόστος αυτό θα έπρεπε να το πληρώνουν μόνοι όσοι κάνουν χρήση των παροχών.
Όσοι δεν κάνουν χρήση αυτών των παροχών είτε διότι δεν τις χρειάζονται είτε διότι δεν τις κρίνουν αξιόλογες για να τις πληρώσουν, δεν θα έπρεπε να τις πληρώνουν.

----------


## asak

Ίσως υπάρχουν κι άλλες.

Προσωπικά η μοναδική παροχή που θα ήθελα να κάνει, είναι να λειτουργεί πάντα για το συμφέρον των μελών του και όχι να ακολουθεί πολιτικές επιταγές. Όπως: Δυναμική παρουσία στην εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση με συντονιστικό και καθοδηγητικό χαρακτήρα, βαρύτητα στο λόγο του προέδρου, δυναμικές  κινητοποιήσεις και όχι για το Θεαθήναι, προ έγκριση νομοσχεδίων που αφορά τα μέλη του πριν καν κατατεθούν, ενεργό στις πολιτικές αποφάσεις περί ασφαλιστικού κλπ.
Με άλλα λόγια το συντεχνιακό μας όργανο που είναι το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο να πράττει και να αποφασίζει για το καλό και το συμφέρον όλων μας. (βλ. τι κάνουν άλλα επιμελητήρια ή σύλλογοι). Το αυτονόητο δηλ. να εξυπηρετεί τη βασική ιδέα ίδρυσης του ως θεσμικού οργάνου. Όλα τα άλλα, μεταξύ κι αυτών των παροχών που ανέφερες είναι απλώς υπηρεσίες που θα μπορούσε να μας τις προσφέρει και κάποιος άλλος.

Γι αυτά λοιπόν πιστεύω είναι η πραγματική "γκρίνια" για τις εισφορές στο ΤΕΕ και όχι για το κόστος αυτό καθαυτό..

----------


## Xάρης

Πρόσθεσα και μια 11η που είχα ξεχάσει.
Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος άλλες ας τις αναφέρει.

Δέχομαι τον ρόλο του ΤΕΕ ως συνδικαλιστικό όργανο αλλά η εγγραφή στα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα δεν είναι και δεν μπορεί να είναι υποχρεωτική.
Επειδή κάποιος γίνεται δημόσιος υπάλληλος δεν γίνεται αυτόματα και μέλος της ΑΔΕΔΥ, ούτε πληρώνει εισφορές στην ΑΔΕΔΥ.
Επειδή κάποιος είναι ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος δεν γίνεται αυτόματα και μέλος της ΓΣΕΕ, ούτε πληρώνει εισφορές στην ΓΣΕΕ.

Γι αυτό λέω ότι οι όποιες υπηρεσίες που παρέχει ένα επιμελητήριο δεν μπορεί να παρέχονται με το ζόρι, πρέπει να είναι ανταποδοτικές και το κάθε μέλος χωριστά να αξιολογεί και να κρίνει αν θα πληρώσει γι αυτές τις υπηρεσίες.

Την αξιολόγηση όμως κανείς δεν αγαπά, ιδιαίτερα αν έχει κρατικοδίαιτη νοοτροπία.

----------


## asak

Συμφωνώ με την προαιρετική εγγραφή στο συνδικαλιστικό όργανο της συντεχνίας μας. Αλλά για ποιό συνδικαλιστικό όργανο μιλάς; Το ΤΕΕ; Αυτό μάλλον αντιπροσωπεύει την κρατικοδίαιτη νοοτροπία που ανέφερες. Και θες και αξιολόγηση; Ο μοχλοβραχίονας των εκάστοτε κρατικοδίαιτων πολιτικών (όλων έως τώρα κατα τη γνώμη μου) που πράττει μονάχα για το συμφέρον ολίγων; Μη ξεχνάς ότι μέλη του είναι όλοι οι μηχανικοί της χώρας. Ακόμα κι αν αυτά ανήκουν σε ΑΔΕΔΥ ή ΓΣΕΕ. Οπότε για ποιο συνδικαλιστικό όργανο μιλάμε, τη στιγμή που εποπτεύεται από το Υπουργείο Υποδομών Μεταφορών και Δικτύων;57

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς το ΤΕΕ είναι το συνδικαλιστικό μας όργανο ελλείψει άλλου.
Η ΑΔΕΔΥ και η ΓΣΕΕ αφορούν όλους του δημοσίους/ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους αντίστοιχα και όχι μόνο τους μηχανιοκούς που έχουμε τα δικά μας ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα.

Δυστυχώς τα πράγματα είναι έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις. Το ΤΕΕ είναι ένα κρατικοδίαιτο επιμελητήριο, το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές, διότι παρόλο που δεν έχει άμεση κρατική επιχορήγηση έχει έμμεση, βλ. υποχρέωση εγγραφής σ' αυτό και πληρωμής συνδρομής μηχανικών ΤΕ αλλά και ΤΕΕ που επιθυμούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το σύστημα αμοιβών και βλ. τέλος υπέρ ΤΕΕ για την ηλεκτρονική εφαρμογή του Ν.4178/13, εφαρμογή που θα μπορούσε να την φτιάξει το ΥΠΕΚΑ.

Η όλη κατάσταση θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει και να υπάρχει και η αξιολόγηση που όλοι ζητούν από τους άλλους όχι μόνο για τους ίδιους, μόνο αν πηγαίναμε να ψηφίσουμε μαζικά για να αναδείξουμε τα θέματα αυτά και όχι να απέχουμε (70%), όχι να ψηφίζουμε με κομματικά κριτήρια, όχι τους φίλους και γνωστούς μας μόνο και μόνο για την ιδιότητά τους αυτή.

----------

